# Golden Sun Dark Dawn- 2 new gameplay trailers



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

Amidst all the hype about the 3DS, we should not forget that the regular 'ol Nintendo DS is still alive and kicking. And lest we forget this fact, Nintendo has provided two new gameplay videos of Golden Sun Dark Dawn to remind us of this! One is in Japanese and one in English.



And of the Japanese version, which contains some different gameplay and new characters (spoiler tagged for space savings, not for actual spoilers)-


Golden Sun Dark Dawn takes place 30 years after the events of the original two Golden Sun games on GBA. You play as several of the children of the some of the original heroes. You may spot Isaac and Garet in the trailer, they apparently join your party for at least part of the game (apparently during the early stages of the story). You'll also see that Kraden the alchemist sage makes a return as well (though for some reason, he doesn't seem to have aged any despite already being a very old man in the original games, though maybe there's an explanation for this).

Golden Sun DS will be releasing October 28 in Japan as Ougon no Taiyou: Shikkokunaru Yoake. Then keep an eye on its US counterpart hitting next month on November 29. It's nice to see the game being released in both regions fairly close to one another. I wonder if the Japanese version even holds an English translation inside its data waiting to be unlocked? This is becoming more common lately, so perhaps, we'll see...

Oh one more thing, another villain has appeared via silhouette form. Wonder who it could be. *locks mouth shut* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Spoiler














Source 1



Source 2



Source 3


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

There's also new art for some characters like Isaac, and he has a beard! o:


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

A very epic beard. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here are a few character artworks for the hell of it-
Isaac, Kraden, and Eoleo-











Eoleo was a little baby in Lost Age for those who don't recall. He is the son of the pirate named Briggs. Eoleo had psynergy powers in the game when very few people in the world had it. Looks like he's going to join the team and become a playable character this time, now that he's all grown up. Here are some more new ones-











Those last three appear to be new characters. Stella, Harumani, and Himi are what their profiles say. Stella looks like she might be a werewolf or something...


----------



## Goli (Oct 21, 2010)

I know right?
And I always find beards gross, but this one looks good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pythong85 (Oct 21, 2010)

Can't wait for this. I was already assuming that it would never come out, since the last time I heard about it was around March/April, and it could have been an April Fool's joke  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







This is going to be awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  *crams out old GS2 pwd*


----------



## Erdnaxela (Oct 21, 2010)

Omg ISAAC
...
*faints*


----------



## Frog (Oct 21, 2010)

YEEEESSSSS!!!
Seriously looks awesome!

*looks at silhouette*
...dear god it gets better, i can't wait.


----------



## signz (Oct 21, 2010)

That jus HAS TO be Alex... If it's really him, I'm more than happy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Want to battle him for bringing this over Weyard.


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

It surely is him. Compare the silhouette with his art from the first games, the hair matches almost perfectly, as does the cape-


Spoiler













Also, look at the Japanese trailer at around 1:23, there is a blue haired masked character to the left of Spade (the Proxian-looking badass). That might be him...


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Oct 21, 2010)

OMG HUGE AP.


----------



## Fel (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't wait! Golden Sun go!

Though I didn't notice Garet and I looked twice, where is he?


----------



## Ringo619 (Oct 21, 2010)

never played this game before   but it really looks good.

Btw whats the game about??


----------



## muckers (Oct 21, 2010)

This looks fantastic! Very excited for this - and very pleased that the English language release is so close to the Japanese one. I _loved_ the two GBA versions (especially the first GS - it was a much superior game), and have been looking forward to this ever since rumours of a GameCube version surfaced about six or seven years ago.



			
				stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> OMG HUGE AP.



It wouldn't surprise me - however, consider how quickly Pokemon Black and White's anti-piracy got circumvented.


----------



## Fel (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey, did you notice the brand new video at Amazon? I don't think it has been ever linked here.

Just click under the picture of the item on the right, "video".

And I think I probably know who's Garet now after seeing this one, but it's impossible! He can't be the guy with the dark brown hair and mustache, it totally doesn't look like him! Where's his red hair and fiery countenance??


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 21, 2010)

I think i need to change my pants.......OMFG I cant wait for this.
Oh and I think that it has to be Alex


----------



## RoMee (Oct 21, 2010)

The GBA version is easily one of my favorite rpg of all time
I wonder if we can link the previous two to this one??


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2010)

I can't wait. It's been seven painful years since The Lost Age came out. The Golden Sun games are still my favourite RPG series. I'm looking forward to this one. I hope it's region free (ie, no pointless DSi enhanced edition) so that I can import it from the US.


----------



## haddad (Oct 21, 2010)

Omg! I cant wait for this! Its going to be soo cool! >  >  >  >  >  >  > 

COOL!!!!!


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 21, 2010)

Fel said:
			
		

> Hey, did you notice the brand new video at Amazon? I don't think it has been ever linked here.
> 
> Just click under the picture of the item on the right, "video".
> 
> And I think I probably know who's Garet now after seeing this one, but it's impossible! He can't be the guy with the dark brown hair and mustache, it totally doesn't look like him! Where's his red hair and fiery countenance??


Me thinks that it is him


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

I think it's Alex. But I do wonder, how did he survive the sinking Mt. Aleph?


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 21, 2010)

Opium said:
			
		

> I can't wait. It's been seven painful years since The Lost Age came out. The Golden Sun games are still my favourite RPG series. I'm looking forward to this one. I hope it's region free (ie, no pointless DSi enhanced edition) so that I can import it from the US.



I don't know whether to import from the US and get it a few days early, or just wait 'til the 10th and get it locally. We've already waited seven years, so what's 11 days?


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> I think it's Alex. But I do wonder, how did he survive the sinking Mt. Aleph?


We're kind of getting into spoiler territory here, but-


Spoiler



Alex absorbed part of the Golden Sun into him, he is very powerful at that point. Not invincible or invulnerable, but almost limitless as the Wise One said. To top that off, the Wise One gave a hint that he might return, saying something to the effect of "should you survive" or whatever. Very blatant hint. He needed to return anyways, we never got to kick his ass or have him as a true central villain. He needs himself a good fight, or at least more screentime.


----------



## Quanno (Oct 21, 2010)

Every time I question myself if 3d would be good on the DS, but after seeing these trailers I just know it's gonna be great.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true... but Alex is not able to move when he's about to get swallowed by the earth. Yes, he has great power, but not unlimited since the Wise One somehow set the Mars aligned power of the Golden Sun to enter Isaac's body on Mars Lighthouse, instead of Alex's at Mt. Aleph.
Source


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 21, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> I think it's Alex. But I do wonder, how did he survive the sinking Mt. Aleph?
> 
> I'm so glad there are spoiler tags.
> 
> ...



Yes, he was sealed. But thirty years is a long time for a man with such power and the likelihood that Tsaparang freed him is pretty high, too.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He looks like Alex, I give you that, but didn't Alex have longer hair in the artwork and the first two games?


----------



## Wintrale (Oct 21, 2010)

Berthenk said:
			
		

> He looks like Alex, I give you that, but didn't Alex have longer hair in the artwork and the first two games?



He's partially obscured by the railing, so we can't tell how long his hair actually is. But given how he's there and the picture showing off a silhouetted antagonist has the same stick-out tuft of hair as him, plus the fact that he's well-known for manipulating everyone into doing things for him... It's definitely him. There's no room for doubt.


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> Berthenk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you put it that way, yeah, you're right.
Man, I'd love to play it right now...


----------



## 9th_Sage (Oct 21, 2010)

Wintrale said:
			
		

> He's partially obscured by the railing, so we can't tell how long his hair actually is. But given how he's there and the picture showing off a silhouetted antagonist has the same stick-out tuft of hair as him, plus the fact that he's well-known for manipulating everyone into doing things for him... It's definitely him. There's no room for doubt.


I agree.  He might not be immortal, but it sounded like he gained quite a bit of power...it seems possible to me that he found a way to survive.  Who's to say what he might be able to do?


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

So many spoilers, what to do...


Spoiler



I doubt i'm putting myself up to look like a total idiot with all the proof we have, so i'll just say that it seems pretty obvious from the ending of Lost Age that Alex was intended to return in some way. We never see him die, and the Wise One hints that he might survive (though he is a bit vague about it).



Honestly though, the one question that has probably pervaded any hardcore Golden Sun fan such as myself is probably "will Alex be in it?" You should have seen the Gamefaqs board when the game was first announced last year, there were dozens of topics wanting Alex back. I for one always wanted him back, he's one of my favorite characters. You never quite know what he's after till the very end, and he's still needing some more screentime. He always seems like an elusive and mysterious sidekick to the villains, yet calm and actually polite to the protagonists. Heck, he even seems to have some "good" in him persay. Try reading his mind in Lost Age when you get to the Jupiter Lighthouse. He mentions how he cares about Mia and wants to help her...

And yes, i am obviously a huge GS nerd who has beaten the game so many times and memorized as much dialog as possible. Among other obvious things, i really hope Felix is in this. I have his mug as my avatar for a reason.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Oct 21, 2010)

Golden Sun... Waaah... Waited... so... darned... long...


----------



## Master Mo (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow, the game looks amazing. I`m honestly very pleased with the look of the game, since it seems to stay true to what made GS special but also builds on it... 

I`m also very glad that they kept the unique GS-look. Great style over all! 

Can`t wait for this


----------



## Opium (Oct 21, 2010)

The boxart for the game actually looks pretty cool. I was worried they were going to mess it up.


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

Now for a something a little different, the product description for Golden Sun Dark Dawn at Amazon!

Precision Cutting System
Ultra Thin Heads
Shaves Hair With Different Lengths
Triple Track Shaving Heads - three Tracks Per Shaving Head Offer 50 percent more shaving surface
Lift & Cut Technology - Dual Blade System Gently Lifts Hair To Cut Below Skin Level

That's seriously what it says, check it-
http://www.amazon.com/Golden-Sun-Dark-Dawn...9957&sr=1-1

Guess that's what Isaac uses to get such an epic beard!


----------



## Paarish (Oct 21, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> Now for a something a little different, the product description for Golden Sun Dark Dawn at Amazon!
> 
> Precision Cutting System
> Ultra Thin Heads
> ...



fail or what?


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 21, 2010)

This game looks sooo freaking cool!!!
can't wait!!!! xD


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

Actually, i'd say this is an epic win. Golden Sun DS is a game SO incredibly awesome that it is not only a game, but a portable razor so you can groom your hair!


----------



## signz (Oct 21, 2010)

With every new trailer and info I'm more glad that I pre-ordered it.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 21, 2010)

I laughed during class about what you said about Kraden, just saying Granville xD


----------



## vernel1008 (Oct 21, 2010)

i guess this would be the only game i'll buy for DS. (this was the only game i bought for my GBA though, played for a darn whole year without cheat) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 i must say i was satisfied for one whole year


----------



## DeMoN (Oct 21, 2010)

Ahaha, Issac looks so old now (worse than his Dad in GS1), and that beard doesn't really suit him but whatever.


----------



## KingAsix (Oct 21, 2010)

This game is gonna rock socks...I nearly had a orgasm when they finally announced it a year or so ago. I was so excited  that I called my girlfriend screaming in her ear and coincidentally days before the announcement I had told her how much I loved the game and was hoping for a sequel. 

Usually I doubt sequels that are so far apart because I am scared that it won't live up to what I was use to loving, but I have no doubt in my mind I will skip work and lose lots of sleep to play this..lol

I really hope thats Alex and Issac looks ok...im feeling neutral about the beard, but I wonder what all the other characters look like and if Piers shows up I wonder if he still looks the same (or maybe he'll reveal his age). My mind is just racing about Golden Sun about now.


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Oct 21, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Ahaha, Issac looks so old now (worse than his Dad in GS1), and that beard doesn't really suit him but whatever.


thats not Issac
Its a new character named Matthew


----------



## granville (Oct 21, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> DeMoN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Isaac is the one with the beard and jacket, Matthew is his son (the one on the boxart).


----------



## shakirmoledina (Oct 21, 2010)

it seems like gran could easily be the biggest fan of golden sun... the chars the done pretty well and professionally
looks very good esp the camera angles and quality is quite good


----------



## Astral_ (Oct 21, 2010)

Bearded Isaac kind of makes me think of Guybrush Threepwood in MI2


----------



## Schlupi (Oct 21, 2010)

Oh man... I am SO looking forward to this game.

I have been expecting and wanting this sequel for so many years now... I remember playing through the originals with my cousin and getting TLA at the Midnight launch at Gamestop in 5th grade.

I already preordered my copies and will be there November 29th's morning at the door when they open, and I will be getting TWO copies -- one to play, and one for collector's purposes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am getting the guide too -- I won't use it I just wanna have it.


----------



## Logits (Oct 21, 2010)

Waiting for this one like a child looks for christmas.

Isaac's artwork is so cool, he aged well.


----------



## thewarhammer (Oct 21, 2010)

...oh gosh, the best graphics on DS by far...~/o/

...and Isaac sure looks epic! Wanna see Garret too...

...just can't wait for this!


----------



## ball2012003 (Oct 22, 2010)

Damn this looks so awesome.This is the only rpg series that I've ever beaten without cheats(besides final fantasy 7).
But where is Felix and how the hell is Kraden still alive?
I hope every character from the first two games appear in thins one, it will be neat to see how the have aged. And the blacked out character is obviously Alex.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Oct 22, 2010)

goes into a hibernation state until release. X_X


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Oct 22, 2010)

Right.  Theres at least $30 out of my pocket.  Oh wait, it was already gone...


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Oct 22, 2010)

The combat graphic/animations looks awsome.


----------



## Black_Knight_666 (Oct 22, 2010)

Has anyone noticed that the villain with the green hair looks alot like kisame? lol


----------



## BoxShot (Oct 22, 2010)

SignZ said:
			
		

> That jus HAS TO be Alex... If it's really him, I'm more than happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well my jaw dropped when I saw that image and first thought was Alex.
First thought was how the hell did he survive. (Finished Golden Sun 2 a long time ago)
Anyways will be a must get game for me. I might even go out and buy it like I did with the first two.


----------



## boktor666 (Oct 22, 2010)

ow wow, the graphics look AMAZING, cant wait for it to come out already!


----------



## lolzed (Oct 22, 2010)

I'm willing to spend cash on this.

The silhouetted dude might be Alex's son.Ever thought of that


----------



## Searinox (Oct 22, 2010)

Wouldn't make that much sense that it's his son. Sure there is always some possibility, but let's not forget Alex was imbued with great power and extended life. I'm placing all my bets on it being him. Although I do have reluctance to calling him the main antagonist of the game, as many surprises may yet be. Teh Garoh wolves are baaack!


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 22, 2010)

*looks at m3 real*


----------



## Fel (Oct 22, 2010)

joshua8 said:
			
		

> *looks at m3 real*


*m3 looks back at you and says, "You NEED to buy this game. The game _loves_ you."*


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 22, 2010)

YES! YES! AND YES! 
Make a hype thread allready because the hype has breaked the roof!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Oct 22, 2010)

You know what this means Tempers...control the floodgates of *noagnarok*!!


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 22, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You know what this means Tempers...control the floodgates of *noagnarok*!!



you mean no ragnarok?


----------



## tehnoobshow (Oct 22, 2010)

LOL noagnorok


----------



## Frog (Oct 22, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> You know what this means Tempers...control the floodgates of *noagnarok*!!


This is my new favourite word.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 23, 2010)

*nerdgasm*


Dragon Quest IX? Pah! It's all about Dawn.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 24, 2010)

praying for this game to work on no$gba


----------



## MeritsAlone (Oct 24, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> praying for this game to work on no$gba



Desmume... for the love of god use Desmume!


----------



## BenWyldeZX (Oct 24, 2010)

I don't know why, but the music seriously feels recyled - the some melody part has a heavily striking resemblence to Tales of Destiny 2's battle theme (guess it's Sakuraba again), hasn't it?


----------



## Berthenk (Oct 24, 2010)

BenWyldeZX said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but the music seriously feels recyled - the some melody part has a heavily striking resemblence to Tales of Destiny 2's battle theme (guess it's Sakuraba again), hasn't it?


Yep, I agree with ye. But they obviously used some music from the first parts. Just remixed them with different instruments.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm ashamed to admit that I'm totally and completely hyped about this game.....


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2010)

The big question is - will I complete 1&2 before the English language release?


----------



## Genio16 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'll definitely buy this game!!

Can´t wait until the end of November.


----------



## Maverick_z (Oct 25, 2010)

Depravo said:
			
		

> The big question is - will I complete 1&2 before the English language release?



well Dark Dawn's english release aint out till Nov 29th so you have time. and plus im gonna do the same thing as you're doing


----------



## Infinite Zero (Oct 25, 2010)

I just saw this now and I am amazed


----------



## Depravo (Oct 25, 2010)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the last two days I've done Sol Sanctum to Altin Peak but I'm sure I won't be able to keep that pace up. I already finished the first one years ago but I never got around to completing the second one. I thought I better play both to refresh my memory as it's essentially one game on two cartridges. Where some games say 'Insert Disc 2', Golden Sun says 'Fuck off and buy Disc 2'. I never was happy about that. Then again, I didn't pay for them so who am I to complain?


----------



## Ishidori (Oct 25, 2010)

The DS is saying goodbye for higher, with such freaking jewel of game!!!


----------



## Goli (Oct 25, 2010)

BenWyldeZX said:
			
		

> I don't know why, but the music seriously feels recyled - the some melody part has a heavily striking resemblence to Tales of Destiny 2's battle theme (guess it's Sakuraba again), hasn't it?


All of Sakuraba's music sounds very similar. I don't think he's a good composer really.


----------



## granville (Oct 25, 2010)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> NahuelDS said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I haven't heard any songs for Dark Dawn that caught my ear yet (though i've only heard the battle theme and one or two others). But i will defend the GBA games by saying that both games had some truly great sounding music. Specifically-
- Every normal battle theme (GS1, GS2, Jenna's, on board the ship)
- Saturos' battle theme
- Kolima Forest theme
- Venus lighthouse
- Elemental Stars theme
- Soul Sanctum
- Madra Catacombs
- Airs Rock
- Aqua Rock
- Tundaria Tower
- Jupiter Lighthouse
- most of the world map themes

I liked most of the music in the Golden Sun games. Probably the best music i've heard in any GBA game. I actually think the music is better in general than the Tales series.


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

Air's rock is the best music i've heard in GS. Overall i thought the music was majestic, kinda like an orchestra and I was thinking
"did they record music with Gregorian Chant (singing group) and miyamoto's orchestra here??". It was AWESOME.
But then I played Star Ocean Last Hope and the music was pretty much similar. Especially the battle theme.
I liked the way they put sound per syllable that characters speak during cutscenes.

buruburuburu buru buruburu.
tihithihithitihitihi, tihihitihi!
buru buru! (shaking text)

Camelot managed to push the GBA's graphic power (and pretty much every aspect) to the limit before, but for Dark Dawn, i've seen better.

but it's Goldensun so I'm gonna play it regardless.


----------



## Nah3DS (Oct 27, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> All of Sakuraba's music sounds very similar. I don't think he's a good composer really.


how can you say that¡ sakuraba is god!!!!!


----------



## altorn (Oct 27, 2010)

NahuelDS said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well, you should see him recording in his recording studio.


----------



## Spenstar (Oct 27, 2010)

Just FYI, Golden Sun Dark Dawn (J) has been dumped!


----------



## AcidAce (Oct 29, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> XXLANCEXX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha then why do they wear the same thing WTF haha


----------



## AcidAce (Oct 29, 2010)

Maverick_z said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



woah guess im not the only one im just about to download golden sun 1 and start lolz


----------

